# $0.77 cent Auctions! Going on Now!



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Just wanted to let you know that we at ScreamforHalloween are running $0.77 cent auctions(with NO reserve) as a "Start to Halloween Sale!" 

Visit our website to get to the auctions
ScreamforHalloween

Please let me know if there is anything I can help you out with. 

-Jon


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I already bid on a few things. I hope I win.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am headed over right now to check it out.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

gothicprincess, you are a little late but we are posting more tomorrow!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Won the bid on Shady Slim Creature Reacher.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Congrats on that one dionicia! It is really a nice costume and you got a nice deal on it! I will get it shipped out to you today!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Shady Slim just arrived. Thank you for the little extras. They are cute.


----------

